# Orlando



## Carisakell (Dec 3, 2015)

When You have a Larger size Ptbull with droopy lips,Most Likely You have what they call a Bandagge,They are a Pit Bull Bull Mastiiff Cross They have Wonderful Dispositions as a whole,but,are bigger than a Pit,But,Are stronger.Many give them up unfortunately as they are very strong.I have one and He is my baby


----------



## Carisakell (Dec 3, 2015)

A Presa Canario is of the breed of a Pit and Mastiff.They are usually big lugs but are Supposedly the best guard dogs in the world.Mine fits that description,I rode racehorses for a living so I am accostomed to large animals.He is Most Definitely Very Strong,my other "smaller" rescue is a Staffordshire Pit,He is Atleast 120lbs,Her a meak 60.Big Difference But I adore them both


----------



## Carisakell (Dec 3, 2015)

I meant Bandogge sorry


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Presas are cool dogs. One of my favorite mastiff breeds.


----------

